# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  عندي مخطوط نادر لتفسير (روح المعاني) للآلوسي

## أحسن أحمد

من أحسن أحمد 
                   إلى : جميع أصحاب المجلس 
                  السلام عليكم 
                                     وبعد : عندي مخطوط تفسير : روح المعاني, للآلوسي, الذي كان أهداه إلى أمير المؤمنين آنذاك السلطان عبد الحميد, هل هناك أحد من يطلبه. أنا أرسله مجانا, إن شاء الله تعالى 
                                      والسلام عليكم 
                                                           أحسن أحمد عبد الشكور \
                                                     بهاول بور , باكستان

----------


## منصور مهران

التحية والتهنئة إلى الأخ الأستاذ أحسن أحمد
ونأمل منه  -  إن استطاع بغير مؤنة  -  أن يرفع هذا المخطوط على هذا الموقع المبارك ليفيد منه كلُّ أحدٍ وله من الله الأجر والمثوبة .

----------


## حسين أحمد اللندني

يرجى تحميل هنا

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

> من أحسن أحمد 
> إلى : جميع أصحاب المجلس 
> السلام عليكم 
> وبعد : عندي مخطوط تفسير : روح المعاني, للآلوسي, الذي كان أهداه إلى أمير المؤمنين آنذاك السلطان عبد الحميد, هل هناك أحد من يطلبه. أنا أرسله مجانا, إن شاء الله تعالى 
> والسلام عليكم 
> أحسن أحمد عبد الشكور \
> بهاول بور , باكستان


تقصد مخطوط مصور !

----------


## أحسن أحمد

لا, ما أخذت الصورة كاملة. نعم, كامله في القرص.

----------


## أحسن أحمد

ويا سيدي المرشدي: أنا بحاجة الشديدة لنسخ : الفتح الرحماني شرح موطأ الإمام محمد بن الحسن الشيباني رحمه الله. وهذا الشرح لإبراهيم بن الحسين ابن بيري رحمه الله . 
           تحصلت على المخطوط الموجود في مكتبة الملك عبد العزيز, وهو بخط المؤلف ابن بيري. وقد وعد بعض الأصدقاء إرسال نسخة قونيا من تركيا إلي.
           فضلا دلوني على مزيد من نسخ الكتاب. والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أحسن أحمد

والكتاب لم يطبع بعد, ويعد من التراث النادر الإسلامي. اعتنى به الكاتب: أحسن أحمد عبد الشكور.

----------


## ابو زيد المهاجر

بالنسبة لتفسير الالوسي لقد قام عدد من طلبة الدراسات العليا في كلية الامام الاعظم في بغداد بتحقيقه كاملاً وقد اشرف عليه مجموعة من كبار العلماء في العراق وسينشر قريباَ باذن الله

----------


## أحسن أحمد

بارك الله فيك يا أخي. كذا كان أخبرني فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور سائد بكداش أن بعض الطلبة من بغداد كان أخبره أنه حقق بعض الأجزاء . 
       والأمر المهم المسؤول: أن الاعتماد عندهم على أي مخطوط التفسير - روح المعاني -. قال الكوثري: إن الكتاب بحاجة الطباعة من النسخة التي أهداها المصنف بنفسه آنذاك إلى أمير المؤمنين عبد الحميد . هل اعتمادهم على ذلك المخطوط أم لا ؟ بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## مسيردي

بارك الله فيك أخي ...

----------


## ابو زيد المهاجر

أخي الكريم هو نفس المخطوط الذي اعتمد عليه طلبة الدراسات العليا في تحقيقهم والله اعلم

----------

